# Bugs Bunny the most beautiful



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Today of all days I lost my beautiful Bugs bunny, its especially bad since I just lost my last lot of hair with m brain tumour and bugs was my cuddly support bunny.
Died of kidney failure he had always had problems drank LOADS


----------



## scottmartinphotography (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh no, that is such sad news :-( I hope you are ok!


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

scottmartinphotography said:


> Oh no, that is such sad news :-( I hope you are ok!


not really with the tumour getting worse, him and my two old timer beardies going very very down at the moment.


----------

